# Crab Fishing & Fort Funston



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We had a fun weekend crab fishing while the pups "hunted" birds on the beach. Very excited to discover a way to get meat without paying for a license. Who knows how much longer we will be able to do this in CA.

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/10/crab-fishing-fort-funston.html?m=0


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

did you catch many Ash?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We caught about 10-15, but had to throw all but 4 back because most were Dungeness (the season doesn't start until November 5th). The 4 we brought home and cooked immediately - best crab I've ever eaten in my life!


----------

